# printer/fuser oil or not?



## amberrdm (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm wanting to start this small t-shirt business, most of my customer w/be construction workers, or local bars. They are interested in a simple Hanes 100% cotton or 50/50 t-shirt and some want dark colored shirts. 
I've been looking at Best Blanks.com, they have different papers for the type of printer you have. I will invest in a new printer if necessary. I want to know if anyone out there is using their papers and if they have a preference as to a printer with fuser oil or no fuser oil. I already have a press. 
I looked at the sublimation ink and papers, and really don't think this is the way for me to go, the shirts have to be of a certain poly, and there is no printing on dark colors. If this "small" business takes off, I might go that way for printing on mugs etc.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

best blanks papers are no better..no worse...than other papers. I do not think they make any paper but like others either repack/relabel paper from the manufacturer or are a distributor for a name paper. Other vendors on the forum also have papers..probably about the same..So I think it boils down to product/price/service/support...Then chose which you like


----------



## amberrdm (Oct 2, 2007)

oh geez, i was hoping one was better than another! thank you for your insight. papers made by a company by the name of milford, any insight to them?


----------



## amberrdm (Oct 2, 2007)

So Fred, are you using the printer w/o fuser oil mainly because of upgrades to your equipment or perference? and what type of transfer paper are you using. what about shirts and dark shirts?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Milford is not a manufacturer of any paper, they are distributors. I assume you are talking about newmilfordphoto.com? The paper they handle is also available from other distributors under different names...


----------



## toocool71 (Oct 25, 2010)

how do i find out if printer i bought uses fuser oil


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

almost all of the new laser printers for desktop printing are non oil fusers. You don't give us the name of your printer. I would suggest you contact your source of the printer or the manufacturer


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Some of the vendors listed on the left provide laser papers for fuser oil and non fuser oil printers. You need to know which technology the printer you have or are thinking of getting uses.


----------



## toocool71 (Oct 25, 2010)

baddjun1 said:


> Some of the vendors listed on the left provide laser papers for fuser oil and non fuser oil printers. You need to know which technology the printer you have or are thinking of getting uses.


I bought a brother 3070


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

It should be in the manual or contact Brother. They are there to help you.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Additionally if applying to dark garments, you will need to use opaque transfer paper. Most papers for use with a laser printer are for light or white garments only.


----------



## ladybugg (Feb 2, 2008)

I just watched a tutorial on you tube, a rep from stahls gave it and it was about all the different types of applications, on the laser printer he recommended using the exact transfer that they sell, it leaves no box at all and you don't have to do any trimming also recommended using a laser printer that uses fuser oil, any suggestions on a good printer? He was using a okidata but I'm no sure what model.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the Oki is a non oil laser printer....I have one.. this is my second one. I have tried clr transfer for dark and found that if is difficult to get consistent commercially viable transfers... plus the hand is heavier than I like.


----------



## ladybugg (Feb 2, 2008)

Not the cle transfer paper it's called EXACT transfer paper, they sell it on their website, and recommend using a printer that uses fused oil, the paper looks great and can be used on dark and light designs as I understand it, no weeding with this paper either.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have used the paper and tossed it


----------

